# Cassette to mp3 conversion



## blhowes (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a bunch of cassettes that I'd eventually like to convert to a digital format. I was wondering if anybody has done this and if you have any recommendations about:

1. Recording software
2. Editing software - to reduce background noise
3. Conversion software


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 3, 2004)

I used RealPlayer plus to do exactly what you're describing. It is pretty simple: if I remember correctly, I just went to "Tools" and selected "Record from Mic In," ran a line from my cassette player's headphone jack into my "Line In/Mic In" on the computer, and pressed "Play" on my tape player, and "Record" on RealPlayer, and that was it!

I can't remember if it records DIRECTLY into Mp3 format, but if it doesn't, its a simple conversion afterwards.

I used mine to archive a bunch of "White Horse Inn" broadcast tapes that I borrowed from RTS Orlando's library.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Christopher_
> I used RealPlayer plus to do exactly what you're describing. It is pretty simple: if I remember correctly, I just went to "Tools" and selected "Record from Mic In," ran a line from my cassette player's headphone jack into my "Line In/Mic In" on the computer, and pressed "Play" on my tape player, and "Record" on RealPlayer, and that was it!
> 
> I can't remember if it records DIRECTLY into Mp3 format, but if it doesn't, its a simple conversion afterwards.
> ...


Thanks. I'll see if I can get a copy.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 3, 2004)

Bob,
You don't need anything from the outside. All you do is download the RealPlayer Plus off the internet. The basic version is free, but to upgrade to "Plus" it'll cost ya $20.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Bob,
> You don't need anything from the outside. All you do is download the RealPlayer Plus off the internet. The basic version is free, but to upgrade to "Plus" it'll cost ya $20.



Yeah, I have the basic version on my work and home computers, but never knew the capabilities of the plus version. $20 sounds like a bargain.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 3, 2004)

Bob,

You can also record using Window default Recorder. I use a great little program called FairStars Audio Recorder, which also allows you to record audio from your computer with any microphone (you can probably get one for $5 or less from a store). It is $25 and records in MP3, WAV, WMA and other formats.
http://www.fairstars.com/recorder/


----------

